# posting clear pictures



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

It's best to use external website to store pictures , like photobucket , flickr, snapfish and than use direct link from that website to post the pictures.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks kubalik....I will give that a shot.


----------



## Brenden (Dec 5, 2012)

This is depends on your camera to make clear and great resuly of photos the professional photogrpahers are using high quality of cameras and make these photos best and natural look so this is why they captured best result of photos....


----------



## dreamchick (Nov 15, 2012)

kubalik, i will have to try that too. thank you!


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Most of the high quality pictures that you have seen are most likely taken from a dslr camera. It gets clean up and cropped through imaging software.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Gear and proper software are important, but not as important as proper technique.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I like the fact that you can now post a large photo, they resize it to make them all a standard size for display until you click on the top banner, before they would just reduce your shots by 25% automatically.


----------

